# Spam recall



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

228,000 lbs of Spam Classic being recalled due to metal shavings in cans. Affected are those with "Best By Feburary 2021", lot numbers F020881 - F020889.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/spam-recall-hormel-canned-meats-2018-05-27/


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am willing to take it all and eat through it to check for metal!

Homer Simpson voice - "UMMMMMMMM SPAM" 



Arms change, rights don't - 2A


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Pre-apocalypse: no way am I eating spam with possible metal shavings! 

Post-apocalypse: sweet! spam with metal shavings! better than bbq sewer rat!

Maybe they should resell this stuff as "novelty prepper meat" for $0.25 a can. I would buy some. Probably. Maybe.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Think of all the Geritol pills you won't have to buy, free Iron supplements!

*Rancher *


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My opinion hasn't changed since I was a kid. They should do a recall on every can that was ever made.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Does not effect me or my preps, I prefer DAK.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm good. Yes I checked my stock.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Spam "Lite" singles have a played a part in me losing 30+ in weight and keeping it off.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Spent the last hours checking. I need to write the date on the top of the can, would have been so much easier.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I stock Turkey Spam


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I stock Turkey Spam


Does it really taste like turkey?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I have some Spam, but prefer these...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We dont eat much Spam but the Turkey variant is not bad. Not any worse than the regular edition..maybe a little better.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I never much cared for spam....... until I discovered Bacon flavored! That stuff is good! Fry up some crispy hash browns, two eggs over easy, and two slices of bacon flavored spam. I eat that meal 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Spent the last hours checking. I need to write the date on the top of the can, would have been so much easier.


Why... did they go bad? i.e. puffed out can lid.

*Rancher*


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Does it really taste like turkey?


Sort of


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Just spread it on Magnetic Crackers.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

azrancher said:


> Why... did they go bad? i.e. puffed out can lid.
> 
> *Rancher*


Nope, just checking the date which I had some but not the MFR code. So I'm good.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Just checked, I'm all ***** and span--errr I mean spam, all ***** and spam here.


----------

